# Eggs still did not hatch.



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Its winter here and the eggs of my pigeons still didnt hatch..Today is the 
19th day...Is it taking time becos of the cold weather..????


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Put the eggs up to a light bulb to see if the egg is fertile (clear not fertile dark is fertile) if it is fertile put the egg to your ear and listen for a pecking sound (chick pecking to get out) if nothing then give it a few more days listening for the pecking every day.


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

here are some candling photos and a video. 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/LC-candling.html
you dont need a can light like they used, you can use just about any light source so long as you can focus the light waves to the egg. the cardboard is to focus the light. I always find it amazing how active they are in their eggs.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

thought it was 20 days? don't chuck em just yet


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

18 - 21 days is the normal time span, but I usually wait for the pigeons to stop incubating. You can wait for a couple of days more for sure, recommend dont disturb the eggs for now


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You can't candle eggs now, it is too late. Let your birds sit on them and do not disturb. How cold is in your loft? Do you have extra heat? Babies may die if its too cold, I would plan something upfront.

Nazmul, are you sure it is winter in Bangladesh? Are you in Bangladesh?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

22 - 24 °C max and 11- 16 °C min, thats current winter in Dhaka


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I wasn't sure that this is what they call winter, thats why I asked.
Not to worry, it will be OK!


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank You Guys for ur reply...One of the eggs have hatched... Hopefully the other one will hatch within a few days..Here's a picture..


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Good for you Nazmul. Hope the other one hatches,good luck. Kurps


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats great , the other egg should hatch by the end of next day but you can wait more. Very dry nest bowl and the other egg is sooooo white without any poop on it, which is a very good sign of a healthy place for the squabs  Good Luck !!!


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank u guys and thank you so much sreeshs...I always try to keep the place clean..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

congrats nazmul...soon i too will be happy like you 10 more days to go


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

ah Nazmul see you just needed a little mor patience congrats on the baby  lol


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah im very impatient . i posted this thread in the morning and the egg hatched in the afternoon..


----------

